# Notebook Grafikkarte tauschen?



## rexi (7. September 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem, unzwar hat meine Freundin ein Notebook, der Marke Terra (Terra Mobile 4440).

Das Notebook, ist mit einer Nvidia 9300M GS ausgestattet. Ist es möglich diese Grafikkarte gegen z.B. eine 9800M GT zu tauschen?

Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich diese Grafikkarte?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen.

Gruß 
rex


----------



## Hatuja (7. September 2009)

Bei den meisten Notebooks sind die Grafik-Chipsätze fest verlötet, da kann man nix tauschen.
Da müsstest du das Mainboard tauschen (Wenn es eines mit dem Chip gibt), was mit hohem Aufwand verbunden ist und nicht ganz billig wird. Außerdem ist die Kühlung für einen größeren Chip nicht ausgelegt, sodass du die auch tauschen müsstest, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.

Ich habe auch noch nirgends eine Notebook Graka/Chip einzeln zum kauf gesehen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2009)

wenn es eine "MXM"-karte ist, KANN es gehen, aber auch da isses schwer

- passende karten zu finden (ersten überhaupt eine zu finden und zweitens dann eine passende bezüglich BIOS usw.)
- erschwingliche karten zu finden
- für die kühlung passende karten zu finden


ne 9800m GT zB wäre selbst bei vorhandenem MXM IMHO nicht möglich. dazu ist fraglich, ob du so ne starke einzelkarte überhaupt findest. 

ne 8600m GT zB kostet ca. 180€, die ist ca. so "gut" wie ne desktop 8500 GT

hier bei ebay ne 9800m für MXM3-standard für 300€: nVIDIA 9800M GTS 512MB MXM III Clevo M57RU M860TU NB9E bei eBay.de: Komponenten (endet 12.09.09 09:11:52 MESZ)


----------



## derLordselbst (7. September 2009)

Auch das Mainboard-Tauschen wird nicht funktionieren, da im konkreten Fall es kein Terra Notebook aus der Baureihe mit größeren Grafikchip gibt, also wird auch die Kühlung darauf nicht ausgelegt sein.

Insgesamt ist es realistischer, (und wäre es wohl weniger aufwendig) ein Notebook mit besserer Grafiklösung neu zu kaufen.


----------



## Otep (7. September 2009)

Jup, habe selbst schon ne Notebook GraKa getauscht... bei Ebay gekauft usw... Du bezahlst für "wenig" Leistung viel Geld... hast ein haufen Arbeit usw... kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung nicht empfehlen...


----------



## Arctosa (7. September 2009)

Es könnte funktionieren, allerdings sind da die Probleme mit der Beschaffung, Kühlung, und dem tatsächlichem Auswechseln. Der Aufwand ist aber auf jedem Fall ziemlich groß und nicht empfehlenswert, auch wenn man sich in diesem Themengebiet nicht auskennt.


----------



## Ahab (7. September 2009)

ich würds lassen. bei den allermeisten notebooks kann man die graka eh nicht tauschen. und ne 9300 gegen ne 9800 MGT zu tauschen kannste erst recht knicken. die 9300 ist fest verlötet und im chipsatz integriert. von daher wird gar kein pcie slot vorhanden sein. und zu guter letzt wirds nich laufen, da die 9800 ne vollkommen andere TDP hat und das abwärmedesign des notebooks völlig durcheinander bringen würde, wenn nicht sogar eher das netzteil überfordern wird. also lass lieber gut sein


----------



## rexi (7. September 2009)

ahh .. na super :S

leider hatte ich mit solchen problemen schon gerechnet... warum kann das nicht so einfach gehn wie in einem desktop system  da wär das alles kein problem, die bau ich mir ja schließlich auch selbst ^^ nur bei notebooks war ich mir nicht sooo sicher. 

mhh.. schade eigentlich weil das notebook an sich echt top ist.. nur die graka und der prozi sind etwas zu lahm für manches mmo, was meine freundin zockt... dann wirds wohl so bleiben schade .. 

aber danke für eure tipps.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2009)

man kriegt aber grad für MMOs, die ja - damit möglichst viele sich anmelden - meist weniger hardwarehungrig sind als einzelspieler-titel - rel. günstig auch neue notebooks. wenn du das "alte" verkaufst und dann vlt. 200-300€ dazugibst, könnte da schon was passendes neues drin sein. du sagst ja, es sei nur ETWAS zu lahm, d.g. es muss jetzt offenbar nicht direkt ne 9800 sein. 

ich weiß ja nicht, mit wieviel € du so oder so gerechnet hattest... vlt. lohnt es sich... 


und wie bei desktopPCs geht halt aus platzgründen nicht.- in PCs hat man platz ohne ende, aber für notebooks müssen alle teile nochmal kleiner gemacht werden und dürfen trotzdem nicht zu heiß werden - und diese teile müssen dann auch noch perfekt ins gehäuse passen - das ist natürlich teurer und komplizierter.


----------



## midnight (7. September 2009)

Die Karten im Laptop wechseln ist grenzwertig doof. Erstmal sind die Karte (wenn du welche bekommst) sauteuer, dann müssen sie von tdp und der allgemeinen Größe etc. passen. Vergiss es, vertick dein Laptop und such dir was ganz neues. Draufzahlen musst du eh.


----------

